# Retirement Questions



## jeffrey G

I read the forum rules but I'm sure someone will let me know if my first post is in he right place and appropriate for this forum . 

I am hoping its possible for me to retire in Thailand , I have visited there in the 90's and fell in love with the country . I have income enough to live there comfortably , something that's become almost impossible to do here in my home country because of my circumstances . 

I'm 51 and have been HIV positive for 30 years and recently lost my insurance . If I stay here I will be forced into poverty and lose my home and assets in a few short years due to the high cost of my medications , I will be broke in 8 years if I stay here . I did some checking and my medications and labs will cost me about 3500 USD a year in Thailand , they would cost my 36 K here if I stay . I make too much money here for aid . 

I was devastated to learn today that its not legal to immigrate to Thailand if you have HIV . I have never been in trouble or even had a speeding ticket and I do not wish to move to Thailand to find love , I'm celibate and intend to stay that way LOL . 

I simply want to settle somewhere to live quietly where I can pay my way and live with dignity . I'm hoping there is a slim chance somebody on this forum may have some information or knows someone who can advise me because I am getting no where fast researching this on my own . I'm a moderator on a HIV education and support forum and know first hand how magic can happen when good people put their heads together to find a solution to a problem . Your understanding will be appreciated , Thanks , Jeff .


----------



## Wayward Wind

Since you are from the US, it is possible to enter Thailand on a 30 visa waiver, convert that to a 90 day non-immigrant O visa, and then apply for a one year retirement extension of that O visa, provided you can meet the other requirements (800,000 THB income/bank deposit, etc). My wife and I accomplished this process in one month from our arrival in Thailand.

Normal 90 day reporting, annual renewal, and re-entry permit requirements are necessary, as with any retirement visa.

There is no requirement for a medical certificate if this process is followed.

A good description of the process can be found at Getting a retirement extension in Thailand

I have no idea if procuring your meds here in Thailand will cause any difficulties with this process, but I suspect not. Best to bring an extended supply with you on the front end to hold you over until the one year extension is issued.

Good luck....


----------



## jeffrey G

I cant thank you enough for your reply and will follow the link . The language of visa speak is a new one to me and seems a bit intimidating . 

I'm already retired here and can easily meet the income requirements . From what I have read I should be able to make do there on a monthly budget of 78215.THB and still keep my bank balance well over 800 K THB . I would fly over and stay a month before I committed myself to such a drastic move too . I would readily consider other parts of the world as well if others has any suggestions , its rather hard to research locations due to the odd nature of my reason to relocate . 

I was hoping for a legal way to do this and you have given me a ray of hope . Thanks .


----------



## Wayward Wind

No worries. The process can be confusing and intimidating, but going through it step by step works. 

Keep in mind that there can be differences in application among the various provincial immigration offices which can be a factor in deciding where you want to reside in Thailand; what I describe (and what is set out in the link) works fine in Chonburi (Pattaya) province.


----------



## joseph44

The visa-spaghetti looks very confusing indeed.
But it's like Bangkok traffic......once you are in the middle of it it's a lot better and oversee-able!!


----------



## jeffrey G

Thanks for the encouragement Joesph . I was told of the infamous traffic jams in Bangkok and was disconcerted when I visited and my cab to the hotel seemed to be the only car on the Highway . It all became clear after we checked into the hotel and took our first TuK TuK ride and somebody dumped a 5 gallon bucket of water on my buddy's head . The look of disbelief on my friends face was priceless and I still chuckle every time I think about it . 

We landed in Bangkok on the day of the water festival or whatever its called . It was in April and very hot so after an hour or two I welcomed a bucket of water over my head , what a day .


----------



## thaicanuck

I just recently retired to Chiangmai with my wife. It was a very easy process! We entered with a 30 day tourist visa stamp. Within a couple of days, I was able to get my Non-Immigrant Visa. Three months later, that can be converted to a Retirement Visa. Other than the line-ups at the immigration office, it was a painless procedure.


----------



## Algarve Nick

Thaicanuk, I too want to get a retirement visa for Thailand. Can I ask whether you entered the country on the one month visa prior to going through the retirement visa process WITHOUT a return flight ticket, please?


----------



## Moolor

There is no such thing as a retirement visa in Thailand. I believe what he is referring to is an extension of stay.


----------



## Algarve Nick

Thanks but would he have been able to get in originally on a one month visa which they give you on entry WITHOUT an onward flight already booked which would tie in with the one month visa?


----------



## Wayward Wind

Algarve Nick said:


> Thanks but would he have been able to get in originally on a one month visa which they give you on entry WITHOUT an onward flight already booked which would tie in with the one month visa?


When my wife (Australian) and I (US) moved here two years ago, we discovered ahead of time that if we had tourist visas in our passports (as opposed to coming in on the visa waivers) then we did not need an onward ticket. We arrived mid-December, and went to Immigration in mid-January with the intent of obtaining the 90 day O visa extension, then returning 90 days later to obtain our one year extension based on retirement. When we went in January, the officer told us to apply for the one year extension that day as well. We quickly obtained the necessary additional copies, and walked out the same day with visas good for 15 months.

This all occurred in Chonburi province (Pattaya) and I hear tell that the process may vary in other provinces.

So the short answer to your question - if you have a visa stamp obtained before you leave your home country, you do not need an onward ticket.


----------

